# What sprayer should I purchase?



## tburritt (Jan 16, 2008)

I currently have a Graco Ultra 395 and it works great but I was wouldering if there is a better tool for the job. When you get called in to paint a new front door in an existing home that they live in what sprayer would you recomend? I would like a sprayer that required less paint to prime & load the gun than the 395 and would also have less pressure and overspray. Currently we tape,tarp, and plastic the whole front entry area so we do not damage floors walls etc. Would a Turben type be what I am looking for? Or is there something else? I had to laugh the local Sherwin williams dealer sugested buying a Wagner power painter  for the job. I know that will NOT work and give me a quality finish. Any thoughts or sugestions would be greatly appreciated.......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like the 395 is working good for you. If it isn't broke don't fix it. I would suggest just putting on a shorter hose, so that less material is required to go through the pump and hose. 
I run a couple 695's and use a 390 sometimes too. You could buy a nice titan 440i, or a graco 295 and it will not really make any difference. 
You could go with a hlvp but really it will only slightly reduce the overspray and product used. 

Maybe dial the 395 down a bit to save a little bit of product. For a small spray job with not a whole lot of running around i have put a 25' hose on.

Graco has a 395 air assisted airless. But for the price of it i would buy a bigger pump.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I will hang with the workaholic.

Sounds as though you have a nice, workable system, that is productive for you. You might try a 15' x 1/4" hose, but it may give you a pulse.
You may also wish to try the FineFinish tips with dual atomization.

I use a 4 stage turbine quite a bit, exactly as you describe, but can't see as a different process would gain a lot for you.

Go with what you know!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tburritt said:


> When you get called in to paint a new front door in an existing home that they live in what sprayer would you recomend?/quote]
> 
> No sprayer. Haul out your favorite brush, as GMack would say: a "sniper."


----------

